# Partage de connexion iPhone 3GS iPad



## eauliv (14 Août 2011)

Bonjour
Je souhaite partager ma connexion internet de l'iPhone 3GS sur l'ipad. 
J'ai autorisé le partage de connexion sur l'iPhone ( bouygues) j'ai activé le blutooth sur l'iPhone et l'ipad. J'ai désactivé le wifi sur les 2. 
L'iPhone ne voit pas l'ipad. L'ipad ne voit pas l'iPhone. :sleep:
Comment faire sans jailbreaker l'iPhone ?

Si vous avez une solution merci d avance.


----------



## RomanoPingu (15 Août 2011)

La fonction modem est payante : renseignes toi auprès de Bouygues pour l'option à laquelle il te faut souscrire.


----------



## MisterDrako (15 Août 2011)

es tu sûr que cela ne passe pas plutot via le wifi ! ! !

c'est le cas avec orange......


----------



## Larme (15 Août 2011)

_Oublie la DentBleue..._


----------

